

Netflix signs deal with Disney. Great news for customers. - The_Igor
http://www.tekgoblin.com/2010/12/08/netflix-signs-deal-with-disney-more-tv-and-movies-in-15-days/

======
lylejohnson
"The deal should add a substantial number of new TV shows and Movies to
instant watch. The episodes will be added rather quickly to instant watch only
15 days after initial telecast."

I'm not too excited about any of the specific examples of shows/movies the
article calls out, but this is a good thing nevertheless. I hope the
experiment proves successful enough for Disney-ABC that they expand their
offerings and maybe convince some of the other networks to jump in as well.

